# Is it allowed to post useful commercial information here?



## noel1991 (Mar 10, 2013)

I am new here. 
Just wonder know is it allowed to post any useful commercial information here? 
Anybody know it?

Best regards! 
Xiao


----------



## noel1991 (Mar 10, 2013)

I just read the rules of the forum. It's not allowed. hmm.


----------

